# drip wall



## mossy oak (Sep 6, 2005)

I have had a drip wall with blended spaghnum going for about a month now. I transplanted some moss from an existing viv and put it on the wall. I started getting black streaking under the moss and now are getting black circles all over the wall. The blended spaghnum is on ecoweb. any ideas what it is?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Sounds like mold to me.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

A picture would be helpful.


----------



## mossy oak (Sep 6, 2005)

ill see what I can do for a picture.


----------



## mossy oak (Sep 6, 2005)

I cannot upload pictures from my computer. I get a message saying it has failed.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

That generally means that the picture is too large. Try reducing the size of the picture using a program such as Microsoft Paint, or host the image online (ie photobucket).


----------



## mossy oak (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the help. Here it is. I have 6 24W t5HO lights over this with temperatures being in the upper 70s to 82 during the day. I am thinking maybe there is too much light. What are some of your thoughts. Is this type of mold bad? it is a very thin black type.


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

A detailed pic would help, but it looks to me like it may be your moss actually growing and spreading. If it looks like it is very thing string like mat, thats the beginning of the moss taking hold. Mine is usually a brown, but it is a start type moss, so different mosses would have different color stuff.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Could be algae as well. I often get a dark green algae in my drip walls. It thrives amongst the Riccia and can really make a nice growth look ugly or completely choke it out. I haven't found a good way to eliminate it without killing the Riccia. Intensity of light may have an impact.

CD


----------

